# IVF Abroad??



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry to intrude on this board, but im interested to get ideas/details on clinics abroad.  

Im currently under Mr Oghoetouma at Woodlands Hospital in Darlington which is part of the London Womens Clinic, but before just agreeing to try IVF there, would like to keep my options open.

Would appreciate anyones advise.

Thank you, xx


----------



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi there Nicky

After all my previous attempts here in the UK, we decided to go to Spain for our final treatment which involved DE. The care and professionalism out there was truly inspiring, it was stress free and had I have known about IVF abroad earlier, no doubt in our minds this we'd have chosen.

Thanks to IVI Alicante I am pregnant!

Best of luck with your decisions
Vanilla x


----------



## pombal (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Nicky,

As an expat I had to decide whether to have treatment abroad or come back to the UK.
We had a consultation at a Harley Street Clinic but I can say the clinic over here was much better. Well organised, professional, nice facilities and better success rates than the UK clinic.
Like Vanilla I also went to IVI but in Lisbon and am also pregnant. I didn't do DE, used my own eggs.

Good luck with your decision,

Pombalx


----------



## SashaM (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Nicky – I went to IVI Barcelona (using DE), they are very professional and have great facilities.    My experience there was so much better than the UK (and I am also pregnant!).    If you are having regular IVF then you’ll probably find it cheaper to do it here in the UK, but if that’s not a major problem the IVI clinics do have great success rates and it’s so nice if you can have your treatment at the same time as having a holiday.  I certainly found that part very agreeable!    Don’t forget if you have treatment abroad you will also have to get a UK clinic to do your scans and blood tests, which does add to the cost that IVI quote.    Good luck with whatever you decide to do and if you have any other questions, just ask!

S
x


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for your replies ladies!!  Congratulations, wishing you all very healthy 9 months!!

Will have to have a look at IVI Clinics, dont suppose one of you has a website or contact details?

Enjoy this lovely weather!!

Thanks once again, Nicky, xx


----------



## SashaM (Oct 9, 2006)

Here you go - good luck!
http://www.ivi.es

/links


----------



## Eadie (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Nicky,

I can thoroughly recommend scan-health in Norway. http://www.scan-health.co.uk/fertility/ We went there are is was less expensive than the UK and there was no waiting list. It depends on your reasons for going abroad - do you need donor eggs for example? If so then Norway is not for you.

I had my first consultation in March and treatment in April. As you can see from my ticker I'mnow 18 weeks pregnant - successful first time. I can't tell you how it rates compared to the UK as we never saw anyone here (long story!).

If you do want any more info on Norway then let me know or post on: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79902.new;topicseen#new

Em
x

/links


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi,

I have just come back from my first ICSI in Falun, Sweden. Great clinic and we found that going for treatment in sweden was a third of the cost than in the uk! So we never started anything in the uk. Falun were great from the start. So thoughtful and treatment went well, so now 2ww. They work with a Gyno in Essex that can do blood tests and scans. Not sure what he charges as i stayed in Sweden and did that all in Stockholm. ( stayed with my sister over there) 
Much better feeling from the start with them than with the hospital here that we went to first. After that consultation i just cried and cried. All so negative. After our first visit to Falun we both walked away feeling great about it all! 
Good luck
Ullis72


----------

